# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  VR et multi local

## OldBullLee

Bonjour,

Un post pour savoir si certains d'entre vous savent quels jeux sont jouables en multi local sur quest. 
Deux autres infos pourraient être interessantes :
Jeux jouable en crossplay quest + rift
Jeux qui n'ont besoin que d'une seule licence

J'ai trouvé assez peu d'infos sur internet, donc si vous avez une idée des titres qui rentrent dans ces cases...

Merci !

----------


## nodulle

Qu'est-ce que tu entends par multi local sur quest ? Deux personnes avec chacun leur quest sur le même réseau local ? Si c'est ça il n'y en a aucun qui me vient à l'esprit... Mais qui joue encore en multi local aujourd'hui !?  ::ninja:: 
Par contre si les deux casques ont accès à internet, n'importe quel jeu supportant le multi et pouvant jouer en privé ou coop (Arizona Sunshine par exemple).

Ma réponse t'avance pas beaucoup j'imagine.  ::P:

----------


## Darth

En même temps j'ai rien pané à la question non plus.

----------


## OldBullLee

Effectivement, il s'agissait de jouer en multi privé, si possible avec un quest 2 et un rift s (ou un quest 2 + link) donc avec des jeux steam et du store oculus pour quest. 
Voire de jouer avec les deux casques sur un jeu acheté seulement sur un casque.
Et comme il semblerait que ça dépende du jeux l'idée était de savoir quels jeux permettaient chacune de ces options.

----------


## ExPanda

Je connais pas le catalogue Quest, mais même sur Steam je vois pas.
Comme nodulle, du multi via net en partie privée (ce qui peut être assez con si les joueurs sont au même endroit et avec une connexion moyenne, on est d'accord), sinon je sais pas...

----------


## Oyooh

En pur multi local, avec chacun son casque, je doute que quoi que ce soit existe.
Par contre, il existe bien des jeux multi locaux, en mode asymétrique (un joueur avec le casque, l'autre sur écran), comme _Panoptic_ / _Mass exodus redux_, ou _Keep talking and nobody explodes_

----------


## 564.3

Il y a quelques jeux multi dont le serveur est distribué, au moins Pavlov.
Mais c'est pas courant, en général les devs utilisent des trucs automagiques du genre photon.

----------


## Hideo

Top of my head : 

En crossplay recement j'ai joue a Ocean Craft, y'a pas encore grand chose (une grosse heure de gameplay) mais c'est un tres bon rip-off the Raft. 
Dash Dash World est cool aussi.

En jeu qui se jouent en multi avec une seule licence (et un seul casque) y'a Acorn que je sors relativement regulierement. Les autres joueurs utilisent leur telephone, vaut mieux etre 2/3 joueurs sur tel par contre.

----------


## OldBullLee

Je viens de trouver une liste de jeux vr qui se joueraient en multi privé via le remote play together avec une seule licence :
https://store.steampowered.com/searc...port=401%2C402
Après il me semble que certains sont en VR vs VR et d'autres en PC vs VR. Genre panoptic.

----------


## nodulle

Je doute que VR vs VR fonctionne avec le remote play together. D'après ce que j'ai compris cette feature stream ton écran vers le pc de ton pote, qui voit donc exactement le même que toi. Si c'était possible en VR il faudrait que ton PC soit en mesure de calculer l'image de deux casques (sans compter l'input lag de ton pote). A moins que ce soit des jeux VR vs PC, dans ce cas la partie sur PC peut effectivement passer par le remote play.

Et je suis étonné pour certain comme Waltz of the Wizard qui est VR only et solo only soit catégorisés "coop local et écran partagé" et "remote play together".

A mon avis dans la liste soit c'est du VR vs PC et le remote est uniquement la partie PC (donc logique que ça puisse fonctionner), soit c'est uniquement le retour écran (ou miroir) VR qui peut être transmit en remote à ton pote qui va uniquement être spectateur de ton expérience soit les jeux sont simplement mal catégorisés.

----------


## 564.3

Des fois il y a des modes qui utilisent l'affichage sur le PC, je ne savais pas pour Waltz of the Wizard, peut-être dans une des expériences.
Par exemple dans Gorn celui sur l'écran du PC peut controler les ennemis, dans Iron Wolf il a accès à certaines fonctions du sous-marin, etc.
Mais ça reste assez rare quand même.

----------


## nodulle

Oui en fait c'est de ça dont je parlais en parlant de VR vs PC, sur la même machine et la partie PC passe par remote play together ! Je n'avais pas précisé.  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> Oui en fait c'est de ça dont je parlais en parlant de VR vs PC, sur la même machine et la partie PC passe par remote play together ! Je n'avais pas précisé.


En fait j'avais suivi, je voulais juste ajouter des exemples.

En passant, je viens de retrouver une ref que j'avais vu sur Reddit, et depuis ils ont fait une page Wiki qui est plutôt bien foutue, à mettre en ref dans l'OP ou je ne sais où https://www.reddit.com//r/Vive/wiki/multiplayer

Pour Waltz of the Wizard c'est bien un truc à la con planqué dans un coin « Secret gamemode where PC can mess with VR »

----------


## OldBullLee

Il me semble que la fonction qui permet de diffuser une partie sur un autre appareil s'appelle Remote Play à la différence du Remote Play Together qui permet de jouer en coop local même à distance.
Après il est possible que ça soit qu'en VR vs PC. Il est possible aussi que certains jeux aient été mal tagués par des utilisateurs de Steam.

----------


## nodulle

> Il me semble que la fonction qui permet de diffuser une partie sur un autre appareil s'appelle Remote Play à la différence du Remote Play Together qui permet de jouer en coop local même à distance.


C'est le principe de remote play together, de pouvoir jouer à distance à un jeu pensé pour être joué à plusieurs sur une même machine mais pas à distance (comme certain jeu à une époque où l'un utilisait zqsd et l'autre les touches directionnelles du même clavier), à plusieurs à distance sur des machines différentes où une personne fait tourner le jeu et le stream vers les autres qui envoient leurs input.
Pour du VR vs VR, il faudrait qu'un jeu puisse de base utiliser deux casques en même temps sur une même machine. Ce qui n'est clairement pas possible (notamment pour des raisons de performance). C'est donc forcément du VR vs PC ou c'est simplement mal tagué oui.  ::P:

----------

